# Huge dvd collection



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

I apologize if this isnt the correct category to put this question in, if it isnt someone point me in the right direction.
I have a pretty good collection of dvds and blu rays 550+. Only problem with it is I dont get to watch a great deal of them due to them being stuff in boxes and hard to find the dvd i want when im looking for it. I want to know if anyone have any suggestions of a system I could implement to get the best usage of my collection. So far the best thing I can come up with is the Sony BDP CX960 which holds 400+blu rays but it is a bit expensive at $600+ and looks like its discontinued. I also thought about ripping the collection which would take me a lifetime and also Id loose quality in the playback.

Any suggestions? Im sure Im not the only one with this situaiton. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

drecain - I moved your thread to the Blu-ray | DVD | Disc Media Players forum. :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Ive not seen much in the way of blu ray changers, that Sony you found is likely your only option. Subscribed to your thread with this post so will be keeping a close eye if others offer suggestions Ive not heard of...


----------



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

Dont waste your money on the changer. It is a piece of junk. It will cost you more but Ripping all your movies is the way to go. You dont have to loose any qaulity in doing this. I have all my BD's and DVD's on a server and it works awsome.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using HT Shack


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Agreed
I use handbreak to rip my DVDs to my laptop. Much easier then searching for a disc. 

All you will need is a device capable of streaming from local sources, like an Xbox,/ps3/or BD player/appleTV(though that's at 720). A place to store your data, like a NAS drive or a desktop computer. And the time it takes to encode your library (that will take some time)

For BD you will need a BD drive installed on your computer. 

It's a good option and I don't think it will take much more money the your disc changer option. 

Good luck


----------



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for replying!!

Samuraijones shout out to waller,texas! I went to college at Prairie View A&M out there. Im from Houston.

It was mentioned that I wont loose quality, but when i ripped one for a test the quality was noticeably poor. Ill retry again and check the settings. Ive never heard anything bad about the Sony Changer though except for the price lol


----------



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

I was thinking of using something with a decent interface like popcorn hour...


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

drecain said:


> I was thinking of using something with a decent interface like popcorn hour...


Quality will depend on a few things. Popcorn or Dune work very well. rip straight iso files no loss of quality this way. I do full rips so this can take up allot of space but that is the way I like it. If you go the HMS route make sure all devices are gige.


----------



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

thats what i was thinking about just ripping straight to ISO, im not trying to figure what to use as storage source. if i calculated correctly i should be able to get 245 dvds in one terabyte so i can almost fit all my movies on 2 terabyte drive if they rip at 4 gigs...


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

True. You can save some space if you don't save the special features or alternate audio (French,Spanish)


----------



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

Im using Macx DVD Ripper, I dont think it has the feature to remove those files. Handbrake doesnt rip to ISO i dont believe...


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

drecain said:


> thats what i was thinking about just ripping straight to ISO, im not trying to figure what to use as storage source. if i calculated correctly i should be able to get 245 dvds in one terabyte so i can almost fit all my movies on 2 terabyte drive if they rip at 4 gigs...


You will more than likely see 7or8 gigs if you to a full iso rip. The only way to get them smaller is to only rip the main movieand audio. But this is time comsuming. Not the way I prefer. I ike having all my menus and special features.


----------



## drecain (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to try in a few minutes and see what size it is. Thx!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Samuraijones said:


> Dont waste your money on the changer. It is a piece of junk.


Reviews say otherwise. Do you have evidence to back this up or is this just your personal opinion stated as fact?


----------



## Gottago (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought a Ziotek storage carrousel, movie Collectorz software and Eject-Me add on for Media Center. 

The Ziotek only holds 150 discs but it saves ripping for the rarely used discs. 

I use my iPhone and a Collectorz app to scan the UPC codes to populate the database and when I pull the library up in Media Center I have the option of playing directly or automatically ejecting the disc from the carrousel. 

Just one more of many approaches. Keeps all the discs handy.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've got a couple of old Sony DVD megachangers and I must admit, I've not used either in months. They certainly reduce the spoace ncessary to stor your DVD collection, but , unliks music, I find I don't rewatch movies very often. That being said, I've also got a pair of Sony CD changers, and really only use the around Christmas as I'd rather listen to one disc at a time on my Oppo BDP83SE.
My original thought was that the Mega changers would make great servers for my multi-room system, but I've found that except for some special occasions, I listen to music or watch DVDs in my primary listening area.


----------

